# Moog Music Factory Tour



## synthpunk (Aug 4, 2017)

http://www.coolhunting.com/tech/moog-music-factory-tour


----------



## Astronaut FX (Aug 4, 2017)

We're planning a trip to Asheville next month. I'm hoping to get in for a tour.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 4, 2017)

They will likely treat you to lunch as well which is a great joy in that area. Tell Amos I say hello.



Astronaut FX said:


> We're planning a trip to Asheville next month. I'm hoping to get in for a tour.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 4, 2017)

well, those are better pix than mine for sure...


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 4, 2017)

the store there has custom t shirts and sweaters not found elsewhere and they rotate the designs every few months. and the price was not outrageous as i thought.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 4, 2017)

Check the serial number and initials if you own a recent Moog product and the likelihood you can meet and shake the hand of the person who made it as a real hoot.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Check the serial number and initials if you own a recent Moog product and the likelihood you can meet and shake the hand of the person who made it as a real hoot.



darn. it didn't occur to me. should of taken my slim phatty... wrapped around in a baby blanket and carriage and spook them w the creepy sight while asking for autographs


----------



## Johann F. (Aug 4, 2017)

Hand shakes, autographs and $3500 later not a single free shirt lol It's just gear, you know?

I've had my fair share of Moog synthesizers, all bought dirt cheap of course, I would never pay what they ask today. Most of them are overrated and sound no better than the competition. I had two Model D and they both behaved erratically and sounded like poop. Sold one of them for thousands and kept the other because clients look at the minimoog logo and instantly think I'm awesome and know what I'm doing lol Same thing with the horrible Avalon 737 preamps, people in my area love those pieces of junk but holy shit I hate them!

Anyway back to the Moog. I owned literally every important synth up to the end of the 80s at which point everybody started dumping them pennies on the dollar and moved into the then new romplers and samplers. I was among them. A lot of time has gone by and we now miss the old technology, but can't justify paying $3500 for an instrument sold for $150 in 1988. Vintage keyboards are now like fashion... you don't pay for true worth but rather the current vogue value which can be over or under inflated. Right now I would not touch an antique analog keyboard. Why pay for old technology when you can get a brand new analog keyboard for far less?

Have you seen the Behringer Model D? Now THAT is great news. And comedy gold. All over the web purists are upset, trying to convince others that Uli's products are evil and couldn't possibly sound like their expensive toys. Even those horrible Radio Shack clones are now glorified. I find it hilarious fun! And if we are going to talk about ethics, we might as well write off a bunch of other companies. And while at it, stop consuming most tech, clothes, food, etc. We're all knee deep in the shit.

Back again to the Moog. The only true gem I own is the Opus-3. Not only you have lush strings and choirs sounds, you can easily create bone-chilling bass and brass with it. And it's relatively cheap to this day. Now let me show off mine, because you know, we must compare dick sizes:


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 4, 2017)

I have never once played with a Moog before. Do they do something special that VIs can't do? Or is it more of a lust piece of gear? 

By the way this is the first time I realized that Moog was located in Asheville, NC. I go there once or twice a year for beer, it's only a 2 hour drive.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 4, 2017)

NICE TRY Francis, certainly troll hall of fame worthy. 

I will add however I think the Opus 3 is the worst Moog that I've ever heard. Andromeda? The worst user interface of all time and thank God they put Unison detune on the Jupiter 6 so at least it did one thing good. So I won't say you have very impeccable taste but perhaps you can track down a bargain to make your Moms basement look cool. 



Johann F. said:


> Hand shakes, autographs and $3500 later not a single free shirt lol It's just gear, you know?
> 
> I've had my fair share of Moog synthesizers, all bought dirt cheap of course, I would never pay what they ask today. Most of them are overrated and sound no better than the competition. I had two Model D and they both behaved erratically and sounded like poop. Sold one of them for thousands and kept the other because clients look at the minimoog logo and instantly think I'm awesome and know what I'm doing lol Same thing with the horrible Avalon 737 preamps, people in my area love those pieces of junk but holy shit I hate them!
> 
> ...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 4, 2017)

It's a great nature area as well as you probably know. Right up there with the Blue Ridge Mountains in my opinion. I swear I heard Dueling Banjos one night



TheNorseman said:


> I have never once played with a Moog before. Do they do something special that VIs can't do? Or is it more of a lust piece of gear?
> 
> By the way this is the first time I realized that Moog was located in Asheville, NC. I go there once or twice a year for beer, it's only a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Johann F. (Aug 4, 2017)

You forgot the Rogue in the last picture. Now THAT is one bad Moog. It's funny that I have a Little Phatty right next to it and the fanboys can barely tell the difference. HA!

Something tells me you would love to trade my _moms basement_ for your imaginary room of make-believe synthesizers lol But hey I'm a nice bloke and not at all emotionally attached to any gear -maybe the Opus just to annoy you rofl- if you behaved well I could send you the Rogue for peanuts so you own at least one of those synths you love to talk about but clearly have never touched before. 



synthpunk said:


> NICE TRY Francis, certainly troll hall of fame worthy.
> 
> I will add however I think the Opus 3 is the worst Moog that I've ever heard. Andromeda? The worst user interface of all time and thank God they put Unison detune on the Jupiter 6 so at least it did one thing good. So I won't say you have very impeccable taste but perhaps you can track down a bargain to make your Moms basement look good.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 5, 2017)

Well at least Talking Heads used the Rogue. I'm not a fan of the little Phatty either.

I've had just about every Hardware synth since the seventies. You may have seen some of them if you ever came by Unique Recording in NYC. It's just that one day I realized it was 2014 and not 1984 anymore. The Oberheim Xpander is still my all time fave and kudos for the Rhodes Chroma and Voyetra Eight when it worked.



Johann F. said:


> You forgot the Rogue in the last picture. Now THAT is one bad Moog. It's funny that I have a Little Phatty right next to it and the fanboys can barely tell the difference. HA!
> 
> Something tells me you would love to trade my _moms basement_ for your imaginary room of make-believe synthesizers lol But hey I'm a nice bloke and not at all emotionally attached to any gear -maybe the Opus just to annoy you rofl- if you behaved well I could send you the Rogue for peanuts so you own at least one of those synths you love to talk about but clearly have never touched before.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 5, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> It's a great nature area as well as you probably know. Right up there with the Blue Ridge Mountains in my opinion. I swear I heard Dueling Banjos one night



sooooo.. many hippiees... or hipsters... i cant tell anymore. i thought it was regular hippies but seems to be more of a mix of mountain folks from 1800's and hippies. its a whole different culture there than average "south". somehting in the appalachians history. interesting stuff. i can see why bob oved there back then. very open to new stuff and everyone is very different... so much so that they all now look the same.. if that makes sense.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes Dr. Moog was a hippie as well as you might know.






And the original Moog Cookbook by his first wife 









gsilbers said:


> sooooo.. many hippiees... or hipsters... i cant tell anymore. i thought it was regular hippies but seems to be more of a mix of mountain folks from 1800's and hippies. its a whole different culture there than average "south". somehting in the appalachians history. interesting stuff. i can see why bob oved there back then. very open to new stuff and everyone is very different... so much so that they all now look the same.. if that makes sense.


----------

